# Why Parents Drink....



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Why parents drink .......I received this this morning and thought some fo you would get it.

The boss wondered why one of his most valued employees had phoned in sick one day. Having an urgent problem with one of the main computers, he dialed the employee's home phone number and was greeted with a child's whisper. ' Hello ? '

'Is your daddy home?' he asked.

' Yes ,' whispered the small voice. 
May I talk with him?'

The child whispered, ' No .'

Surprised and wanting to talk with an adult, the boss asked, 'Is your Mommy there?' ' Yes .'

'May I talk with her?' Again the small voice whispered, ' No .'

Hoping there was somebody with whom he could leave a message, the boss asked, 'Is anybody else there?'

' Yes ,' whispered the child, ' a policeman '.

Wondering what a cop would be doing at his employee's home, the boss asked, 'May I speak with the policeman?'

' No, he's busy ', whispered the child.

'Busy doing what?'

' Talking to Daddy and Mommy and the Fireman ,' came the whispered answer.

Growing more worried as he heard a loud noise in the background through the earpiece on the phone, the boss asked, 'What is that noise?'

' A helicopter ' answered the whispering voice.

'What ! is going on there?' de manded the boss, now truly apprehensive.

Again, whispering, the child answered, ' The search team just landed a helicopter .' 

Alarmed, concerned and a little frustrated the boss asked, 'What are they searching for?'

Still whispering, the young voice replied with a muffled giggle... ' ME .'*


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sandi, that put a smile on my face!! Those kids get you every time!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Funny, was not expecting that punchline. I think I will have to send that to some of my friends who have kids.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

ound: That made me laugh outloud!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Sandi - that's a good one. Put a smile on my face too.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh my goodness! It did put a smile on my face because I honestly did not expect the outcome. Kids, they love to scare the begeezers out of us. Both the human and furry kind.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I had already read that one before, but it makes me laugh every time! 

Have you all seen this one?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

That is too funny........When my children were small I know what I would have done had they acted like that, but what would you do now with a child like that? You go to jail for spanking them!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Hilarious! Made go by a little better... almost done :ugh:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

This is why you get puppies instead!


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

LMAO, I got that email 2 years ago, and I could even then seeing that being MY kid doing it! Now with Sully, he can sniff Logan out for me. But I still LOVE that joke, one of the best I have read. I think too many of us can see our kids doing it to us.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Someone just sent me this one.............

This one is for everyone who...
a) has kids
b) had kids
c) was a kid
d) knows a kid
e) is going to have kids.
I guess that means all of us!!

DADDY'S GONNA EAT YOUR FINGERS

I was packing for my business trip and my three year old daughter was
having a wonderful time playing on the bed. At one point she said,"Dad,
look at this" , and stuck out two of her fingers.

Trying to keep her entertained, I reached out and stuck her tiny fingers
in my mouth and said,
"Daddy's gonna eat your fingers,"
pretending to eat them.

I went back to packing, looked up again and my daughter was standing on
the bed staring at her fingers with a devastated look on her face.

I said, "What's wrong, honey?"

She replied,
"What happened to my booger?"


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> That is too funny........When my children were small I know what I would have done had they acted like that, but what would you do now with a child like that? You go to jail for spanking them!!!!!!!!!


Sandi and Lina, thanks for the laughs! Those were hilarious!

Well, having two boys myself, you try to avoid going to the grocery store with them in the FIRST place. But if that happens, you physically carry them out of the store and abandon your cart......

I'm glad to past that stage of child rearing!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

that video was awesome.

my kids look like angels today, canine and human.

there are days, and one of those days happened to be on my way via airplane to arizona when my kids = walking birth control.

yikes.


----------

